# Using more than one layer of laminate underlayment to hide sloping floor



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I had some structural issues with my floor joists that are now taken care of, but the floor still has a slope to it. I want to lay laminate click style flooring down. I was thinking of doubling up the layers of the foam underlayment in the areas where it is sloped to minimize the noticeability of the sloping floor. Anyone ever done anything like this before?


----------



## plowboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Foam would not be a good idea to double up. Too much movement under laminate. Most laminate flooring companies require a very flat sub-floor, 3/16 inch within 10 ft. The laminate will eventually work loose. Use some type of wood to do leveling. Fiber type underlay comes as thin as 1/8 inch thickness. Use glue and small nails or staples to install.


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

plowboy said:


> Foam would not be a good idea to double up. Too much movement under laminate. Most laminate flooring companies require a very flat sub-floor, 3/16 inch within 10 ft. The laminate will eventually work loose. Use some type of wood to do leveling. Fiber type underlay comes as thin as 1/8 inch thickness. Use glue and small nails or staples to install.


I thought about using some sort of luaun or something. What do you mean when you say "work loose"? I figured the foam underlayment would be best since it would compress making it blend in with the areas where it is doubled up.


----------



## plowboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Too much up and down movement will cause laminate flooring to work loose over time. The best thing to do is get your sub-floor as flat as possible. Use a string line. A click system may be glued together to create a more stable floor. Use a laminate glue available at Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------

